# HK bank account for non-residents



## TomXian

Hello,

I live in China (Xi'an) for 3 years now.

Chinese bank accounts are still limited when it comes to international bank transfers, foreign currencies and so on.

That's why I need an account with a HK bank.

I know there are already some threads about this, but situation has changed (since 1st of March this year).

I heard/read a lot about problems now with regard to opening a bank account in HK as a non-resident. Especially for US citizens (I am German).

Is there someone who recently opened such an account?

I can provide my

- German passport (valid until 2020)
- my Chinese Residence Permit (valid until March 2015)
- my address registration at the police in Xi'an (few days old, stamped and with passport ID, residence permit ID)
- the rental contract of my apartment in Xi'an (with my address and passport ID on it)

What more I need to open an account ?

I am interested in

- online banking in English
- transferring and receiving money online and internationally (SWIFT/IBAN)
- trading with stock funds and shares
- multi-currency account (USD, EUR, RMB)

Any recommendations? hints?

Thanks for any kind of information.

Tom

P.S.: it is urgent, I will be in Hong Kong next week on MON and TUE.


----------



## siobhanwf

It is possible as a non resident to open an account in Hong Kong. I have one. You will need to prove your overseas address (ideally a utility bill in your name ) take your passport, oh and a recent copy of a bank statement. Any dcuments listed abve will be useful. Normally a letter will be sent to that address, which you must then present at the branch on your next visit to complete the opening of the account. I would advise you to go to a branch that's more likely to be frequented by foreigners, such as branches in Central, the Mid-Levels, Discovery Bay and other areas popular with expatriates. Here you will also find the staff have a better proficiency in English and knowledge of the requirements.


----------



## sxmhousewife

Have you contacted Deutsche Bank in Hong Kong??


----------



## TomXian

sxmhousewife said:


> Have you contacted Deutsche Bank in Hong Kong??


I could open accounts with Hang Seng and China Merchants Bank.

Since 1st of March, laws has changed.

For US people and British people it is now almost impossible to open an account in HK, because their governments really want to know where one has spent the last two dollars on which drink.

Passport and address proof is still enough.
And you have to explain where your money is coming from (orally).

In my case - living in China - ist was more difficult as I had to proof that I stay in China at least 2 years.


----------



## sxmhousewife

I don't understand. Are you US PR and need to transfer money back to US, as I see you are originally from Germany. Your post mentioned of US two times at least that make the difficulties to open a bank a/c in HK. But if you have Hang Seng, then, as I know you can transfer online from CMB to HS. I also has Hangseng and one bank a/c in mainland China. I don't live in HK and I do everything online.

But the foreign currency control in China is very strict, you must be careful.


----------



## TomXian

sxmhousewife said:


> I don't understand. Are you US PR and need to transfer money back to US, as I see you are originally from Germany. Your post mentioned of US two times at least that make the difficulties to open a bank a/c in HK. But if you have Hang Seng, then, as I know you can transfer online from CMB to HS. I also has Hangseng and one bank a/c in mainland China. I don't live in HK and I do everything online.
> 
> But the foreign currency control in China is very strict, you must be careful.


I am German.

That's why I don't have these problems.

I just wanted to give a hint for US and UK people.

I am fine with Hang Seng. Later this year I will also open an account at HSBC as they are a lot more professional and international than Hang Seng.

China Merchants is just a very small bank in HK. I went there because I have a Chinese account in Xi'an as well (with them).

In most cases CMB is not interesting for non-chinese people.
Their service and offer is too simple, they cannot fully provide even standard banking services. Like with other Chinese banks, everything which takes you normally 10 minutes, takes 10 hours with them. Very low efficiency. But still 10x better than every other CN bank.


----------



## Zell

Hi TomXian, I'm interested in your experience, may u help me to understand more?

Do u have a Hang Seng Bank contact person that can help me to open an account in hK?
U just shown address in China and your passport?
Where is the branch office in HK where u apply it?

I will move to china soon, i will be resident in GZ.

thanks for your help


----------

